# Opt out of enhanced mobile view



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

I dislike the enhanced mobile site immensely. It's slow and glitchy on my phone, which is only a couple of month old. I keep having to exit it, is there a way to permanently opt out of it?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

If you click on the 3 pink lines in upper left corner, you can then select "Exit Enhanced mobile view" and it reverts back to the old mobile view.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

If you exit enhanced mobile view, how do you select it again?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We currently do not have return button so the only way to return to the mobile view is to clear your browser cookies. 

I do apologize for the inconvenience.

~Kay


----------

